# Hair Regulations



## jayquiambao (15 Jan 2013)

Just wondering, in terms of haircuts. Are they going to ask us to shave our heads for basic? If so, how short? I know it's tapered fade at the sides but how about the top?


----------



## jayquiambao (15 Jan 2013)

I don't know if it would make a difference but this Full-time not reserves


----------



## IBX.Lee (15 Jan 2013)

Men. Hair shall be taper-trimmed at the back, sides, and above the ears to blend with the hair-style; be no more than 15 cm (6 in.) in length and sufficiently short that, when the hair is groomed and headdress is removed, no hair shall touch the ears or fall below the top of the eyebrows; *be no more than 4 cm (1-1/2 in.) in bulk at the top of the head*, gradually decreasing to blend with the taper-trimmed sides and back; and be kept free from the neck to a distance of 2.5 cm (1 in.) above the shirt collar. Taper trimmed square back styles and shaving of all the hair on the head are permitted.


----------



## ModlrMike (15 Jan 2013)

jayquiambao said:
			
		

> Just wondering, in terms of haircuts. Are they going to ask us to shave our heads for basic? If so, how short? I know it's tapered fade at the sides but how about the top?



They're not going to ask you, they're going to tell you.

You'll get your hair cut when you start the course. Don't worry about it, it's not important.


----------



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

I'm pretty sure within the first week of my husband being there, he was told his head was getting shaved lol. It took a while to get used to it, but now I prefer it


----------



## mariomike (15 Jan 2013)

ambernewton04 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure within the first week of my husband being there, he was told his head was getting shaved lol. It took a while to get used to it, but now I prefer it



Like this?  < just kidding   >
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z3Y5YaH1a8


----------



## SentryMAn (15 Jan 2013)

You get a choice of Haircuts while on Basic.

You can decide if you want a "number 1" or a "number 2" on the shears.

It makes little difference as everyone on your platoon will have the same hair cut unless they have arrived with a bald head.

Exception is woman, they will not be required to shave their heads.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Jan 2013)

By the time you start your BMQ, the Supreme Court and Parliament should have weighed in; _apparently_ it's a significant Constitutional issue.   :nod:


----------



## ambernewton04 (15 Jan 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Like this?  < just kidding   >
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9z3Y5Yeah1a8



Ha ha ya that's pretty much what he said it was like.


----------



## jayquiambao (16 Jan 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> By the time you start your BMQ, the Supreme Court and Parliament should have weighed in; _apparently_ it's a significant Constitutional issue.   :nod:



I hope so! I'm not really the type to have a shaved head but if I have too I guess I will.


----------



## kratz (16 Jan 2013)

[quote author=jayquiambao]
I hope so! I'm not really the type to have a shaved head but if I have too I guess I will.
[/quote]

Be sure to quote to your BMQ staff you heard from the internet that the regulation was changed by the Supream Court.    / :sarcasm:


----------



## SentryMAn (16 Jan 2013)

if you don't like having a shaved head you are more then welcome to NOT have a shaved head once you are complete training. 

View the Regulations posted on the site for more information on hair.


----------



## medicineman (16 Jan 2013)

jayquiambao said:
			
		

> I hope so! I'm not really the type to have a shaved head but if I have too I guess I will.



It grows back...besides, everyone looks the same, so why worry?

 :2c:

MM


----------

